# Statues?



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)

These are great - posted by members of the Arte & Ciencia Facebook page 

        

(https://www.facebook.com/Arte-Ciencia-1274887215936817/)


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2018)

Good  Polar bear is my fav.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 7, 2018)

Excellent. They are all good, but superman gets my vote.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 7, 2018)

Is this @Matt Cycle?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Is this @Matt Cycle?


Certainly thin enough, but Matt’s boobs aren’t as self evident.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 9, 2018)

I thought that was the bears arms, or is that a pub .


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

Friday Fact:

Apart from religious statues, there are more statues in the world of ...

1. Queen Victoria
2. Christopher Columbus
3. Robert Burns


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Friday Fact:
> 
> Apart from religious statues, there are more statues in the world of ...
> 
> ...


I imagine Lenin would have been up there too until 1991!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 9, 2018)

That reminds me of a Russian joke I once heard:

A Russian OAP in the Soviet era was filling in a form, the following were the questions and his answers:


_Where were you born?_ St. Petersburg.
_Where did you grow up?_ Petrograd.
_Where do you live now?_ Leningrad.
_Where would you like to live?_ St. Petersburg.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> That reminds me of a Russian joke I once heard:
> 
> A Russian OAP in the Soviet era was filling in a form, the following were the questions and his answers:
> 
> ...


His dreams came true!  Awesome city, I spent a month there in 1979


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Certainly thin enough, but Matt’s boobs aren’t as self evident.



I was wearing my minimiser bra when I saw you Mike.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks Northie. They're all great but the slap ~ the bear ~ and the selfie are my favourites. More please!!

WL


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I was wearing my minimiser bra when I saw you Mike.


Is it the phenomenon known as 'mamil moobs'?   Must admit, I'd probably fill an A cup these days


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I imagine Lenin would have been up there too until 1991!



My old apartment building in NYC:






The Red Square on Houston Street. Nice building!


----------

